# Sat Signal ins Kabelnetz einspeisen



## Kobadelacasa (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne über meinen Kabelanschluss Sat Sender empfangen, aber dafür keine Sat Schüssel mir anlegen.
Was kann man da tun?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, falls man jemanden kennen sollte der eine Sat Schüssel haben sollte, das dieser sein Sat Signal übers Internet sendet und ich dann z.b über meine umgemoddete Dbox2 mit Linux nutzen kann?

Und wie gesagt eine Neuverkablung mit einer Sat-Schüssel möchte ich nicht.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2010)

Garkeine, entweder Sat Schüssel kaufen, oder auf die sender verzichten.


----------



## iRaptor (19. Mai 2010)

Digitales Kabel Fernsehn


----------



## Hatuja (19. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem ins Internet Streamen geht schon, aber es gibt da ein paar Einschränkungen:
Derjenige mit der Schüssel muss das Signal von seinem Receiver mit einem Rechner abgreifen und ins Internet Streamen. Damit das Ganze flüssig und mit halbwegs anständigem Bild läuft, braucht derjenige aber schon einen potenten Rechner und eine schnelle Internetleitung. Eine normale 16Mbit Leitung mit 1Mbit Upstram reicht dafüt nicht aus.
Dann könntest du das Signal was er sendet mit einem PC oder einem Streamingfähigen Settop Box empfangen. Den Sender kannst du dann allerdings nicht umschalten!

Der Aufwnad und die Kosten dürften sich nicht rentieren!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2010)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Dann könntest du das Signal was er sendet mit einem PC oder einem Streamingfähigen Settop Box empfangen. Den Sender kannst du dann allerdings nicht umschalten!


 
Zudem brächte er dann auch einen Twin-Receiver ODER man muss immer das schauen, was der "Host" selber grad schauen will.

is alles in allem ne fixe, aber in der Praxis nicht umsetzbare (auch wegen Nachteilen für den "Host", zB Auslastung seines Internetzugangs durch den Sende-Stream) bzw. wenn dann sehr teure Idee.


Aber was ist denn mit KabelTV? Per digital-TV müßtest Du doch da mehr als genug Sender zur Auswahl haben?


----------

